# Isles of Scilly Mail Carriers



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am having a fresh look at my webpages on the Isles of
Scilly ferries ( well, Packet carriers, between the mainland
and the Islands ).
Amongst the number of revered ships that carried the mails
to the Isles of Scilly, I can now add the following.
STRANIEL
WHITSTABLE
EKPAN CHIEFTAN
CRANBORNE
SHERBORNE
MILBORNE
NORHOLM
JENKA [ 1984-2002 ] Is this the one built 1970? Nordsovaerft, Ringkoping Yard Nr 52.
520grt; Built as BOKUL; 1979 renamed GREAT CIRCLE; renamed RANGATRA in 2002?

Please can anyone help with any information ( and/or pictures ).

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

